# Using a harness / backpack.. questions



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

I want to start using a harness on Kira. Her walks are 100% uneventful. She doesn't pull at all, walks at my side, and doesn't react to anything passing by (cats, dogs, etc)

We've recently been walking much more than usual, and on each walk, I give Kira some sort of "job". She enjoys carrying a stick or ball. She loves doing her "job".

Someone suggested I get her a harness / backpack combo, and let her carry water bottles, etc...

Can you recommend one?

Also would like your opinion on whether I should get a harness for everyday use, or switch back and forth between using a collar for everyday, and the harness for when we go for our nature walks?

This particular harness caught my attention. It's not a backpack, but it seems to be a versatile harness. I would consider using this for our everyday walks.

http://www.dtdogcollars.com/product-p/dthunv.htm


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I have been watching thi backpack combo on Amazon for a bit now. Heres a link : 



 
They offer them in different sizes for different capacity pack that the dog carries. A 60 Lb dog set will carry a 400 CC container in each side which is just about 2 Lbs plus the harness and container. Hope this helps.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

Duke has the Ruffwear Approach Pack. http://www.ruffwear.com/Approach-Pack-Dog-Pack

It's a very nice pack, although I wish I would have spent the extra money on the Palisades. The pack can be pretty bulky even when it only has a water bottle in each side. The cinching feature on the palisades would have been nice. However, Duke does really well with it, and I feel better knowing he has a job that might wear him out a little faster! 

Here are some pictures of him wearing it:
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ruffwear is the best. They really make quality stuff.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket's pack is a Ruffwear. It's the one in between the Approach and the Palisades. I am thinking of upgrading to the Palisades because I think you can take the bags off each side, which would make it easier for river/stream crossings for us.


----------



## GSDLearner (Aug 3, 2013)

I tried the Top Paw backpacks sold at PetSmart, but they (large and medium) didn't fit well. They kept sliding down so the weight was on his spine. I got an REI Classic for about 10 dollars more -- more padding, more ventilation, better fit.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I use this harness by Elite K9:
 http://www.elitek9.com/SSD-Modular-Patrol-Harness-Coyote-Brown/productinfo/MH017/

With these pouches:
http://www.elitek9.com/Molle-Pouch-for-Tactical-Harness/productinfo/MH021/

The harness probably has close to 1000 miles on it, and still looks and operates great.

David Winners


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When it comes to comfort and adjust ability, I have a Ruffwear harness and the Elite K9 patrol harness. 

For ease of putting on and off the patrol harness can't be beat. For comfort and non restrictive use I like the Ruffwear a lot and it is now my go to for searches. Several folks on the team use them. None of us put packs on our dogs, though.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I never use packs for working, just for exercise. 

David Winners


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Do the backpacks or harnesses hurt their spine at all?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Last night, I met with a member of this forum. For starters, he had an extra one of these: http://www.softouchconcepts.com/index.php/product-53/sense-ation-harness
[ 
I took the opportunity to see how Kira would react to wearing a harness. 

The other forum member has a beautiful, very calm GSD, and we had a nice walk together.
Kira did great...

I ended up keeping this harness , and will now pursue one of the above mentioned backpacks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Cheerful1 said:


> Do the backpacks or harnesses hurt their spine at all?


My dogs all get super excited when the harness comes out. I can't imagine it hurts them at all. 

David Winners


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Cheerful1 said:


> Do the backpacks or harnesses hurt their spine at all?


If properly sized and fitted, no. However a backpack can possibly hurt the spine if it is not fitted properly or if you get a size that is too large. 
A lot of photos I've seen online show dog packs sitting way back over the spine, when it should be sitting further forward so that the weight is positioned over the dog's shoulders. Here's an example. Also some types of packs are made really long for some reason, so the pack ends up extending all the way down the dog's back meaning the weight would be on the spine no matter how you adjust it.


----------

